# Solar inverter question?



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 6, 2013)

Can the solar system inverters be installed above a roof on a a buildings wall instead of being near the disconnect and POCO meter.

Building has a lower roof that you could stand on with the inverters attached to high roofs wall.

Can't find where this would be prohibited.

pc1


----------



## Gregg Harris (Nov 6, 2013)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Can the solar system inverters be installed above a roof on a a buildings wall instead of being near the disconnect and POCO meter. Building has a lower roof that you could stand on with the inverters attached to high roofs wall.
> 
> Can't find where this would be prohibited.
> 
> pc1


690.14 Additional Provisions.

(D) Utility-Interactive Inverters Mounted in Not-Readily-Accessible Locations. Utility-interactive inverters shall be permitted to be mounted on roofs or other exterior areas that are not readily accessible. These installations shall comply with (1) through (4): See related ROP UL

(1) A direct-current photovoltaic disconnecting means shall be mounted within sight of or in the inverter.

(2) An alternating-current disconnecting means shall be mounted within sight of or in the inverter.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 6, 2013)

Gregg,

The PV system disconnect is at grade with the POCO meter and service disconnect. The roof area has three inverters and the solar AC combiner panel, this is why I proposed the question. The inverters are not visable from the POCO's service disconnect.

This is my first project with the inverters not near the buildings electrical service. If the inverters were moved even if they can not be reached without ladder access do you think that would meet the intent of the code as being within sight being seen from grade near the service.

Thanks for your help!

pc1


----------



## Gregg Harris (Nov 7, 2013)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Gregg, The PV system disconnect is at grade with the POCO meter and service disconnect. The roof area has three inverters and the solar AC combiner panel, this is why I proposed the question. The inverters are not visable from the POCO's service disconnect.
> 
> This is my first project with the inverters not near the buildings electrical service. If the inverters were moved even if they can not be reached without ladder access do you think that would meet the intent of the code as being within sight being seen from grade near the service.
> 
> ...


Unless 1 through 4 are met it won't fly. If the inverters where moved to within sight it would work.


----------

